# Police Officer James Morrissy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*James Morrissy*

Oak Forest Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Monday, March 17, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 62
*Tour:* 30 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/17/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jim Morrissy was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to backup another officer at a domestic dispute call.

His patrol car was struck by another vehicle at the intersection of 160th Street and Cicero Avenue as he made a left turn onto Cicero Avenue. He was transported to Advocate Christ Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries several hours later.

Officer Morrissy had served with the Oak Forest Police Department for 30 years. He was survived by his wife and three children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Gregory J. Anderson
Oak Forest Police Department
15440 South Central Ave
Oak Forest, IL 60452

Phone: (708) 687-1376

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22046-police-officer-james-morrissy#ixzz2wLLtSVlp


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

30 years on the job, probably had his retirement paperwork ready. Wow.

RIP Brother Morrissy.


----------

